# Cerastes cerastes



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

As the title says;










Hope you like her as much as I do :2thumb:


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Stunning! 

You can't beat African hots. 99% of them would happily ruin your day.


----------



## lucas829 (Apr 17, 2012)

She's gorgeous dude! Would love one myself


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Very nice Cerastes cerastes. How easy was it to get a licence in Calderdale??
I know its not too expensive in kirkless. But as yet no one has one in Huddersfield.


----------



## SykeSnake (Aug 2, 2009)

What a little cracker :mf_dribble:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone :2thumb:



ScottGB said:


> Very nice Cerastes cerastes. How easy was it to get a licence in Calderdale??
> I know its not too expensive in kirkless. But as yet no one has one in Huddersfield.


It's not that difficult, as long as you fill all the criterior needed!

Yeah, there's only me in Calderdale, a few in Bradford and it's near impossible in Leeds (so I've heard).


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Feeding time the other day;










She eats like a crazed woman!! : victory:


----------



## craigbeddows (Jan 1, 2013)

WOW! Gorgeous snake! ur a lucky guy to have that gal


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

andy2086 said:


> Thanks everyone :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have heard it is near impossible in Leeds.


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

ScottGB said:


> I have heard it is near impossible in Leeds.


why is it near impossible in Leeds? looking at the city council website it's only £72.00 for the licence so they're not making it prohibitively expensive like some local authorities and they're happy to show it on the website, so I was wondering about what you'd heard is it from first hand experience or is it urban legend?

very nice _cerastes _by the way .
cheers Tim


----------



## Connorcaiman87 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow thats a sexy snake!! Is it not proper scarey caring for one of those? Lol fair play


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Tim Hallam said:


> why is it near impossible in Leeds? looking at the city council website it's only £72.00 for the licence so they're not making it prohibitively expensive like some local authorities and they're happy to show it on the website, so I was wondering about what you'd heard is it from first hand experience or is it urban legend?
> 
> very nice _cerastes _by the way .
> cheers Tim


I got told from a friend in Leeds that had enquired about the license, he didn't elaborate though.

And thanks, she is gorgeous, if a little strike happy!



Connorcaiman87 said:


> Wow thats a sexy snake!! Is it not proper scarey caring for one of those? Lol fair play


Not scary in the slightest. Being scared of them is when accidents happen : victory:


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

andy2086 said:


> I got told from a friend in Leeds that had enquired about the license, he didn't elaborate though:


OK thanks, you often hear of people saying how difficult it is in various places 
and I always question just how far into the application process they actually went. I think peoples definition of "difficult" varies.

cheers Tim.


----------



## Connorcaiman87 (Jan 21, 2013)

andy2086 said:


> I got told from a friend in Leeds that had enquired about the license, he didn't elaborate though.
> 
> And thanks, she is gorgeous, if a little strike happy!
> 
> ...


Thats a very good point. when i got my licence i was stunned at some of the reptiles guys keep, this gorgeous snake being one of them! wow i think is the right word. Ill just stick with my caiman i wouldnt have the nerve to keep something like that. Fair play im sure shes a very rewarding animal to look after


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

I had a trio of these that I since donated to a reptile Zoo here in Ireland. They are fantastic snakes, great grubbers and very easy to care for. That is a lovely example you have there. Best of luck with her.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Herpalist said:


> I had a trio of these that I since donated to a reptile Zoo here in Ireland. They are fantastic snakes, great grubbers and very easy to care for. That is a lovely example you have there. Best of luck with her.


Thank you. 

She really is a fantastic snake, just a little psychotic at times!


----------

